# Awesome inspirational dressage vid



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

I love it


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

It's a very neat video. I can only assume its the same horse tho. Comes to show with good training, you can really push a lot of horses really far.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## Countrylady1071 (May 12, 2010)

i know this is an old post but i had to comment. I LOVE this. i find this so inspiring to me and my arabian, sometimes it feels like we'll never get this far but i need to just keep on working hard every day


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Love it! Time and good training will accomplish that...what a difference those years made.


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

That's the same horse?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Lol at the beginning.....is she posting at the wrong time?


----------



## leonalee (Jul 1, 2010)

Wow - very neat video. However (not to be a jerk), but I'm fairly certain before + after = NOT the same horse. We have had two gray arabs, one maintained a dark gray mane and tail all of her life, and our current one has always had a white mane and tail since we've had her (about 9 years). Get my point? lol... very excellent accomplishments though if it is the same rider!


----------



## RogueMare (Feb 17, 2010)

Just saw this thread... I have to agree with the above post, I don't think its the same horse, although her advancement in riding is awesome! You can definitely tell she has WAYYYY more confidence, and is in general a wayyy better rider. 

Great inspiration! Thank you for posting it!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

It's the same horse.

He's only 9 in the beginning, and the second part is 6 years later at 15 years old. Virtually ALL greys will eventually go "white".


----------



## RogueMare (Feb 17, 2010)

I don't know that I agree. Even contributing to muscle and growth and age and whatnot the confo (From what you can sorta see) Doesn't look the same between the two horses, I'm probably wrong, just my two cents tho.


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

^ agreed, the second horse looks, for lack of a better word, smaller.


----------



## Goodbye13lueSky (Sep 22, 2009)

they do look different but i don't know enough to say for certain. Keep in mind saying the horse looks smaller that she probably grew quite a bit as well! =]


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

I think its the same horse, just gotten bulkier with the training/lighter with age. Theres a set of photos on a friends FB, a grey horse gone from Prelim dressage to Medium/advanced levels, and he has muscled up quite well. I'd post the photos but i dont have her permission


----------

